
The hypersphere: the four-dimensional sphere [video-french-subs] - diego898
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy_MUfBuq2I
======
anotheryou
We can map 3D sooo nicely in to 2D. Can we map 4D in to real 3D (e.g. with 3D
glasses and VR) and get something that might become intuitive after a few
weeks of usage?

I wonder if at some point you could quickly graps something rather simple like
a 4D scatter-plot. Though I could just encode the 4th Dimension in color and
get used to it I guess. Maybe I should write my own styleguide for
visualizations to get a native feel for such things.

The moving lights on the hypershpere allowed for a glimpse of making senso of
thet 4D, but in general I couldn't follow just yet, even less: grasp it.

------
gus_massa
I thin you should fix the HN title, in case it's not too late. The video also
have English subtitles. Reading the title, I expected a video in French with
French subtitles, and I can't understand French (well, just a little).

What about "The hypersphere: the four-dimensional sphere [with English subs]"
(youtube.com)

~~~
diego898
Great idea - Unless I'm missing something, I don't think I can edit it myself?

~~~
gus_massa
It's probably too late. I think you can edit the title only for a few hours.
In case of an emergency you can email the mods ( hn@ycombinator.com ) but I
don't think this qualifies as an emergency. Take this as a suggestion for the
next submission.

